# Any job teaching/ICT advice would be great!



## CT9599 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey

I have just joined the forum for a bit of advice, any would be great!

My husband and I applied to emigrate to Canada two years ago under the SWI (Skilled worker independent - in case my abbrevations are not correct!) I am a teacher and he works in IT.

However we pulled out as we did not rate our chances of getting in as we have been told how hard it is to get a job as a teacher in Canada.

However I am desperate to move to Canada and we have recently decided to think again about it. 

My husband is working towards his CISSP and would have it before we went out and I now work for a local council in school improvement - I am a consultant. If we applied again with my husband being the main applicant do we stand a better chance?

Does anyone know much about the job opportunities for people who are CISSP in Toronto?

Any advice would be great as I don't want to give up but I feel I am running out of options.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

CT9599 said:


> Hey
> 
> I have just joined the forum for a bit of advice, any would be great!
> 
> ...


You would have a better chance with your husband as principle applicant. IT jobs are on *THE LIST* (0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers ) so if he is one of these and has the requisite experience he/you should qualify for PR status.
Teachers coming from UK do get jobs in their profession but it takes time and perseverence to get there. You would have to knock on doors and if invited in, take a supply teaching position until a permanent position occurs and is offered to you.


----------



## CT9599 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you very much for your advice! It is as I thought but we are just so unsure as we hear so many people saying how hard it is to get into Canada.

To be honest if my husband got a job I don't think I would work as we would hopefuly have enough for a house outright without a mortgage from the sale of ours so hopefully his wage would be enough.

I am just hoping that once he gets this qualification then his company that has offices in Canada will sponsor his application and transfer him to Canada. I doubt it but we can keep bugging them to help us.


----------

